# Criminal/Thugs/Drug Cartel Gang Caravan Heading Toward US



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The S is Hitting The Fan at the Guatamala/Mexico Border as groups of criminals are intent to invade the US bringing their raping, murdering, drug dealing and welfare consuming ways...

https://apnews.com/d52af53fc55b49cdbd320df9a19ff626

Trump has already mentioned that he is not opposed to having the Military protect the Southern Border.

A couple of thoughts;

Time to put more pressure on Congress to get the Border Wall Funded

Time to begin a mass deportation of the Illegal Criminal Thugs that have invaded the US.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Time to begin a mass deportation of the Illegal Criminal Thugs that have invaded the US.


Slip, because you're such a good friend, let me fix that quote for you (ahem).

_"Time to begin a mass deportation of *the dead corpses* of the Illegal Criminal Thugs that have invaded the US."_


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

not only MS-13 cartel members >>>> also ISIS terrorists - they have busted muslim terrorist organizations down there - recently caught a Syrian ISIS member setting up shop complete with the usual fake birth certificates & passports ....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Screw the A-10 strafing, send in the B-52's. If we let these invaders cross the border, and that's what they are, invaders, we are screwed. The door will swing wide open and they will know Trump can't or won't do anything about it. They are actually daring us to stop them!

Which reminds me, I need more ammo and "Gen-U-Wine" Slippy Pikes!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Screw the A-10 strafing, send in the B-52's. If we let these invaders cross the border, and that's what they are, invaders, we are screwed. The door will swing wide open and they will know Trump can't or won't do anything about it. They are actually daring us to stop them!
> 
> Which reminds me, I need more ammo and "Gen-U-Wine" Slippy Pikes!


Now there is a deterrent! One 'slippy pike' every 150 feet with an MS-13 or ISIS head skewered on top, all along the border.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, military folks, what do you see? I know what I see.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> View attachment 85625
> 
> 
> OK, military folks, what do you see? I know what I see.


You don't have to be military to see it, if one should choose to open one's eyes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> You don't have to be military to see it, if one should choose to open one's eyes.


Column formation marching behind the flag of a nation with the intention of crossing our border.

Send the troops to the border.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Not to mention that most are younger, of miltary service age males.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

To stop them is Racis ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> View attachment 85625
> 
> 
> OK, military folks, what do you see? I know what I see.


I'll take a shot at it...

Sweet little women, children and elderly people who only want to escape hard times?

Bull-Shat!

Invading Drug Cartels, Rapists, Murderers and Other Criminals whose intent is to profit from illegal activities and to suck on the teat of the USA welfare pig.

Time to incinerate the lot of them...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder how much money the liberails are spending to fund the caravan. Timing is to prefect, to well coordinated, this is a planned event.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

No more of this taking them into detention centers. Turn them away at gunpoint.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If your not going to go to war over invasion, no sense in being a country. Your either for a USA or against it. Patriot or traitor.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> If your not going to go to war over invasion, no sense in being a country. Your either for a USA or against it. Patriot or traitor.


I actually think that's what the libtards are planning. I doubt they care one whit about the people in the caravan. They want President Trump to call out the police or the army, and physically stop them from entering the USA. Then of course, there will be rock throwing, fists throwing, garbage throwing, and the leftist news will report that our President turned his goons upon starving women and children--right before the election.

I wonder how much George Soros paid for 4,000 dummies to take the abuse for a few snippets of film for the evening news.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> I actually think that's what the libtards are planning. I doubt they care one whit about the people in the caravan. They want President Trump to call out the police or the army, and physically stop them from entering the USA. Then of course, there will be rock throwing, fists throwing, garbage throwing, and the leftist news will report that our President turned his goons upon starving women and children--right before the election.
> 
> I wonder how much George Soros paid for 4,000 dummies to take the abuse for a few snippets of film for the evening news.


Great. Give them what they want. Fix bayonets.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Nationalists agree , its an Invasion ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Quick, someone turn out the lights and everyone be real quiet! They'll think we're not home.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Spray them down with a drone full of dysentery. That will take the steam out of the march. Plus we won't get blamed with the conditions they are walking though and living in now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1st Armored Division is on 72-hour alert, allegedly. I hope they take their big toys.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Grown to 14,000 people, according to Mexican news. Mexican police escorting them.

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/oct/22/caravan-grows-14000-people-report/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Like a giant herd.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> Grown to 14,000 people, according to Mexican news. Mexican police escorting them.
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/oct/22/caravan-grows-14000-people-report/


If Mexican police are still with the herd when they reach the border then they get shot too. Your actions have cost!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If the Mexicans aren’t the solution, then they become the problem, no different then the herd and should be treated as such, drop’m and pile’m up with the rest, keep them on the Mexican side so we don’t have to burn and bury.....


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

We once went into Mexico to stop Pancho Villa from raiding American soil. So what would be the difference here? Go in and wipe out the drug cartels, break up the caravan, and secure the border all in one step.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I dont think ROE will allow a single shot to be fired. 
I recommend Microwave at border..Active Denial System


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Like a giant herd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:vs_blush: oh, I didn't know Sasquatch was visiting Austin TX.


----------

